# Penn WARFARE Reels . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Penn WARFARE reels . . . 

Anyone have any firsthand experience with these yet ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Hooked a few of the headboats up with the 20N models to replace their aging quiver of 60's, 185's and numerous other dated reels that part supplies have started to dry up...haven't had any of them back for repair, and customer consensus seems to be that they enjoy the higher retrieve speed VS their replacements. Don't have any comment of the LW models or any others using them yet, but they really seem to be working out for the headboat guys...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ASK4Fish said:


> Hooked a few of the headboats up with the 20N models to replace their aging quiver of 60's, 185's and numerous other dated reels that part supplies have started to dry up...haven't had any of them back for repair, and customer consensus seems to be that they enjoy the higher retrieve speed VS their replacements. Don't have any comment of the LW models or any others using them yet, but they really seem to be working out for the headboat guys...


That should be a really good test for the Warfare reels. Under "headboat conditions", gear usually gets beat to Hell pretty quickly. So, strength & durability issues should become very apparent, before long . . . Please update, if you start to see problems with them.

Tight Lines !


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Have you thought bout seafire reel by offshore angler.
Just got on myself holds over 300yds of 40 mono..
3 3 inches per turn and 30# of drag.
Haven't used on anything big yet but like
The way it handles so far..


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> Penn WARFARE reels . . .
> 
> Anyone have any firsthand experience with these yet ?
> 
> Tight Lines !


Here is a radical concept Dave!!!

ITS A 79.00 to 99.00 REEL YOU CAN BUY AT WALLY WORLD.., Cabela's and BP... Made in CHINA ...With a level wind no less... I guess they needed something to replace the GT level winds 

How good do you really think it's going to be? 

YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> ITS A 79.00 to 99.00 REEL YOU CAN BUY AT WALLY WORLD.., Cabela's and BP... Made in CHINA ...With a level wind no less... I guess they needed something to replace the GT level winds


They're not all levelwind models . . . I was thinking of getting one for my grandson for his birthday. I may just pick him up a Daiwa 30SHA and call it a day.

*http://www.pennfishing.com/penn-reels-conventional-reels-penn-warfare/penn-warfare-star-drag/1371186.html*


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

DaBig2na said:


> Here is a radical concept Dave!!!
> 
> ITS A 79.00 to 99.00 REEL YOU CAN BUY AT WALLY WORLD.., Cabela's and BP... Made in CHINA ...With a level wind no less... I guess they needed something to replace the GT level winds
> 
> ...


those "$79-99" reels are the backbone for anglers on a budget and are designed to provide a high end gear feel at a reduced cost (think Fierce, Sargus and Battle all use the EXACT same parts[save bearings which are rubber sealed in battle, and ss shielded in fierce, handles, spools and bail parts]). "Made in China", the brands not following this mantra are likely made in Korea, Vietnam, Malaysia etc. and that doesn't exactly mean "no quality". This reel IS NOT a replacement for the GT series of reels, not even close, for bay anglers alone, it is the single most popular reel ever made. I service hundreds of individual 320 GT's every year, and unfortunately, when Penn discontinues the parts in the coming years, they will become a thing of the past.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ASK4Fish said:


> those "$79-99" reels are the backbone for anglers on a budget and are designed to provide a high end gear feel at a reduced cost (think Fierce, Sargus and Battle all use the EXACT same parts[save bearings which are rubber sealed in battle, and ss shielded in fierce, handles, spools and bail parts]). "Made in China", the brands not following this mantra are likely made in Korea, Vietnam, Malaysia etc. and that doesn't exactly mean "no quality". This reel IS NOT a replacement for the GT series of reels, not even close, for bay anglers alone, it is the single most popular reel ever made. I service hundreds of individual 320 GT's every year, and unfortunately, when Penn discontinues the parts in the coming years, they will become a thing of the past.


That pretty much sums it up . . . It will be interesting to see how they fare in that headboat environment . . . 

I've been thinking of getting a WAR30 Star Drag for my Grandson, but was hesitant to buy an unfamiliar reel "in the blind".

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ya Get What Ya Pay For!! Plain and Simple

When the parts and labor run at least 33 to 50% of what the reel cost new. Chunk it and go buy a new one. Especailly when it can fail again. And when a big fish takes it for a ride and fries it... What then?

Some things made in China are just that, Made in China... However there are some things that are held to higher and stricter standards that are also made in China and come at a greater cost.

The GT series was a great level wind series that came out but what percent of the market did it maintain? Probably less than one half of one percent of the entire conventional reel market. It was well built and had very little issues..Not a very big repeat market either.

If either of my Battles blow up aside from drag washers, I will chunk it in the recycle bin and go buy a new one. I can't say the same for any of my US made Slamers or SS series.

Go buy the kid something that will last him a very long time and be dependable.. If you can't do that then I suggest a gift certificate to Chucky Cheese..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> If either of my Battles blow up aside from drag washers, I will chunk it in the recycle bin and go buy a new one. I can't say the same for any of my US made Slamers or SS series.
> 
> Go buy the kid something that will last him a very long time and be dependable.. If you can't do that then I suggest a gift certificate to Chucky Cheese..


Once again, to my surprise, I find myself agreeing with you on something, Tuna . . .

As you know, I'm "old school" ( Daiwa Sealine "H" Series reels, USA Penn products - 525's / 3rd Gen SS Spinfishers / Squidders, Japanese Daiwa BG spinners . . . Plus, a FEW "newer" reels ) . . . They are well-made, durable, easy to maintain & work on, and get the job done .

With that said, this reel would be for my 16 year-old Grandson, who thinks I'm more of a "Dinosaur" than "Old School" . . . Like most people today, he likes the "latest toys" ( even if they are crap, for the most part ).

So, what conventional reel would you recommend ? He's in Southeast Florida, fishes Pier, Surf, & Jetty for the most part ( 20# Mono, usually Big Game from Walmart ) , and is finally learning how to throw a conventional. 

I looked at an AKIOS 757 CTM, but I want to be sure he'll stick with a Conventional before shelling out $180 +/- . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Me recommend something to you...

Nahh I don't think so... 

Besides ... You always have all the answers ...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Me recommend something to you...
> 
> Nahh I don't think so...
> 
> Besides ... You always have all the answers ...


Thanks for lending your expertise . . .


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Daiwa SL-30SH, absolute tank and easy to learn on. If a levelwind is desired, Abu 6500-7000C3, depending on desired capacity. Parts are cheap and readily available for both of these models as well should something start to go south.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Btw, those are made in Korea (Daiwa), China and China(Pure fishing/Abu Garcia).


----------

